# Trying to locate Ronald Nash problem of the criterion



## RamistThomist (Mar 22, 2022)

Ronald Nash had written an article called "The Problem of the Criterion." JP Moreland referenced it in the first edition of _Love your God with All Your Mind_. It does not seem to be in the second edition. Who here can find the bibliographic information for it? I don't need the whole article. Just the info. Thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 22, 2022)

I might have gotten Ronald Nash confused with Roderick Chisholm


----------



## 83r17h (Mar 22, 2022)

Is this what you're looking for?




There's also an article of that title in the book "Arguing about Knowledge" (Routledge, 2009), but that might be too recent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 22, 2022)

83r17h said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> View attachment 9051
> 
> There's also an article of that title in the book "Arguing about Knowledge" (Routledge, 2009), but that might be too recent.



That's it. For some reason I thought Ronald Nash wrote a short piece on it. I did find where Moreland referenced it on p.123 of _Kingdom Triangle_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 22, 2022)

Here you go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

